# Hands on with the P-51



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

I think have a new favourite Bremont: The P-51 really is a very, very nice piece indeed.

Having sat in the cockpit of Fragile but Agile yesterday*, I can see why they struggled to replicate the honeyed colour of the dials / instruments in the colour of the SuperLuminova. But they've managed it. It's incredibly pretty. A real tribute to the 'plane too. You can really see the design cues they've taken from FBA and built into the watch. Very, very clever. And the new version of the Roto-Clik is smoother than the MB2 and has a really good feel to it.


Cockpit by Noodlefish, on Flickr


8-Day Clock by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Star by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Front on by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Fragile but Agile Tail by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Bremont P-51 by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Bremont P-51 seconds by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Bremont P-51 back by Noodlefish, on Flickr


I love this watch by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Bremont P-51 Roto-Clik(TM) by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Bremont P-51 caseback by Noodlefish, on Flickr

M

*Go on then, since you asked so nicely, here's me in Fragile but Agile!


In the cockpit by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Is it true that if you own the LE you get to fly FBA?

Nice watch, thanks for all of the great pics!


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

You only get to fly FBA if you are round dial qualified and not a HUD baby!:roll:







Cheers Jim:-d. That has to be my favorite watch in the BREMONT line! Now I just need to figure out how to pay for one! Great pics of both the P-51 fighter and watch!!! Cheers Jim


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks guys!

I've heard nothing about a free flight, but it has sold me on a trip to Chino!

M


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

Seriously cool! Love the propeller seconds and rotor!!


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

CaptLeslie said:


> You only get to fly FBA if you are round dial qualified and not a HUD baby!:roll:


Ouch Capt! What's a round dial?:-s


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Look at your wrist that is a round dial! Now that I think about it you are probably the most qualified to give FBA a trip around the patch! Cheers Jim


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Noodlefish said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I've heard nothing about a free flight, but it has sold me on a trip to Chino!
> 
> M


I know you are likely joking, but shoot me a PM if that ever happens. I work every day in Chino and can get you into PoF gratis.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

mattjmcd said:


> I know you are likely joking, but shoot me a PM if that ever happens. I work every day in Chino and can get you into PoF gratis.


I'm not joking! I'll keep you posted. Thanks for the offer! :thumbup:


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

By the by, how would you describe the new Roto-click? I have MBII #18x and it is very smooth already, and very positive in its adjustments. It is smoother and quieter than the bezel on my IWC AT ref 3548.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

mattjmcd said:


> By the by, how would you describe the new Roto-click? I have MBII #18x and it is very smooth already, and very positive in its adjustments. It is smoother and quieter than the bezel on my IWC AT ref 3548.


The version I saw was the final prototype, so it may not be fully representative of the actual Roto-Clik, but for me, this latest version of the internal bezel is even better than the MB2. Really looking forward to the new Globemaster version - a 48-click bezel for Timezones...


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Holy cow batman! That is a very cool watch. I wonder how many people have put the P-51 on their grail list after seeing those shots.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Noodlefish said:


> I'm not joking! I'll keep you posted. Thanks for the offer! :thumbup:


I took my little girls out today and was lucky enough to get to chat with Mr. Hinton for a bit. This gem was getting the spa treatment this afternoon:









It's a really cool place.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

mattjmcd said:


> I took my little girls out today and was lucky enough to get to chat with Mr. Hinton for a bit. This gem was getting the spa treatment this afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John Hinton has a ALT1-P (and a much better tan than me!)


ALT1-C and ALT1-P and FBA by Noodlefish, on Flickr


Flying lesson by Noodlefish, on Flickr

M


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great photos!
I'm still getting over the shock of the loss of the P51 "Big Beautiful Doll" on Sunday during the flying display..

cheers.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> Great photos!
> I'm still getting over the shock of the loss of the P51 "Big Beautiful Doll" on Sunday during the flying display..
> 
> cheers.


Did you see the video?

It's a shame to lose such a lovely 'plane...


BBD in flight by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Noodlefish said:


> Did you see the video?


Nope.. I actually saw the crash - I was there. It was the second crash I've seen at the Flying Legends - the first being the Firefly in 2004.



Noodlefish said:


> It's a shame to lose such a lovely 'plane...


Yep. It is a great shame. I hope they will get it back flying some day ( if at all possible ).

cheers.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Here's the story of the incident, as told by the pilot of Big Beautiful Doll...

*'I felt no fear as I fell - during these crucial seconds, my training kicked in, and every part of me was concentrated on my survival'
*
Experience: I crashed a vintage plane | Life and style | The Guardian


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Noodlefish said:


> Here's the story of the incident, as told by the pilot of Big Beautiful Doll...
> 
> *'I felt no fear as I fell - during these crucial seconds, my training kicked in, and every part of me was concentrated on my survival'
> *
> Experience: I crashed a vintage plane | Life and style | The Guardian


Interesting article, Noodlefish!
I saw your write up on the Bremont Facebook page - congrats!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Spit161 said:


> Interesting article, Noodlefish!
> I saw your write up on the Bremont Facebook page - congrats!
> 
> cheers,
> Jake.


Thank you. There was a "competition" over on Alt1tude to win tickets - really it was just a random draw. Really great day out, and lovely to see so many old 'birds in the air at once...


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Noodlefish said:


> And lovely to see so many old 'birds in the air at once...


That is what is great about Duxford - so many unique aircraft!
Well, that and how you can get up close to them on the flightline, and how they taxi past the crowd at the end of the display.

cheers.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

There are 88 more of my Duxford photos here if you're still interested!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Those are great photos. I really need to make the vintage aircraft show the next time we have one locally.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Noodlefish said:


> There are 88 more of my Duxford photos here if you're still interested!


I'm always interested!
I particularly like the ones of 'Sally B' - fantastic.

cheers,
Jake.


----------

